# Safe Home.



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Flynn made the journey home safely and without problems. ( That's My Boy )
He had a snooze initially on my lap and then climbed into the crate and slept for four hours only waking in the last hour but choosing to spend it looking out the window at all and passing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

have loads of fun janice


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG he looks so cute in that pet carrier,bless him dx


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

He is so cute


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh bless! Hope Izzy is that easy on the way home next week! Hope the first night was ok too, keep us posted


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks very at home with you already. He's lovely.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh bless! Hope Izzy is that easy on the way home next week! Hope the first night was ok too, keep us posted


Just looked at your pitapata and your bringing Izzy home the day before Buddy,you lucky thing !


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Tee Hee! I was very jealous that Rocky picked up Flynn, I've had to wait for Izzy because I'm catering a big wedding on Friday, and there's no way I could take that much time out to go down, and then give her my full attention this week. Next week though, I shall be 100% in puppy mode


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

beautiful little boy you h ave got yourself!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh he's home ... now the fun begins ... you are sooo lucky xxx

Enjoy every second even in the middle of the night as its all bonding time, and they are like kids, you turn around and they are teenagers xxxx Time flies when you are having fun 

Is that the first JD'er home ... lovely


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

JoJo said:


> ahh he's home ... now the fun begins ... you are sooo lucky xxx
> 
> Enjoy every second even in the middle of the night as its all bonding time, and they are like kids, you turn around and they are teenagers xxxx Time flies when you are having fun
> 
> Is that the first JD'er home ... lovely


Flynn is the first of JD summer puppies home. Thanks to Julia and Stephen for all the help and advice.
Flynn had a bit of a howl to himself for a while last night but soon settled down. I got up at 3.30am am and took him outside for a quick P then back to bed for both of us. I have arranged to see my vet this afternoon for a puppy check and introduce him to the experience. A lot to learn for both of us.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Fab news, he looks lovely.... so Flynn it is then, I think it s a super name and really suites him x


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Awwww so cute...


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Glad the journey went so well. Flynn is absolutely gorgeous. You're going to have a lot of fun with him. 

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh gosh I adore him and I'm so jealous you have him home already!!! 

Thanks for posting photos and updating us all. We may be asking you for tips soon!! Enjoy him and don't forget us lot waiting for the next photo


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Awww Congrats, he is super cute! How did the journey home go? was there any accidents?(of the toilet kind not car kind?!) This is all so lovely as we have been there from pre conception right through to taking them home....very special


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

pixie said:


> Awww Congrats, he is super cute! How did the journey home go? was there any accidents?(of the toilet kind not car kind?!) This is all so lovely as we have been there from pre conception right through to taking them home....very special


We've had a mixed day of it toilet training wise. I set up a poo place using a wooden grow bag surround filled with garden bark chippings. It has been a success only when I see it's the right time to take him out. So... my fault not his.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi i was just wondering how the first night went?


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Hi i was just wondering how the first night went?


Flynn was a bit upset for about 45 Min then silence till daybreak at about 5.00am. I took him out for a P then back to the crate till 7.00am. 
Last night was a cry for about 20 min then nothing till daybreak outside quickly then back to bed for both of us till about 7.00am.
So far so good.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds like he is doing well, and I really love the name!


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Recent Photos.*

Here is Flynn at the end of day two.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He is seriously gorgeous, love his curls


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Rocky he is just Squeezably gorgeous!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY FREAKING GOD!!! WHAT AN ADORABLE LITTLE BABY!!!! yes I am screaming he is that cute!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cutie!! x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like its going well,we have a lot to live upto now yikes!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update and piccies Rocky, Flynn is so gorgeous, so happy for you that he's settling in


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I've said it before and I'll keep saying it. I LOVE FLYNN! His colouring is amazing. That's it, will have to get another next year just like him !


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

I think I'm in love.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, that's so sweet  Can't wait to bring Flynn's sister home on Monday


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Ah, that's so sweet  Can't wait to bring Flynn's sister home on Monday


Good luck tomorrow. It's going to be fantastic.


----------

